# LXX / septuagint



## Eoghan (Apr 10, 2009)

We have useful tools for the NT and OT (Young's & Cruden's) do we have any similar tools to study the Septuagint?

This translation of the Hebrew into Greek was widely used by the Disciples, Jesus and the early church.

It bridges the Hebrew/Greek divide allowing an insight into how the Hebrew was translated into Greek and (?) how the greek is used to refer back to Hebrew concepts and phrases/words. 

Anyway tools for analysing the Septuagint please!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 10, 2009)

Hatch and Redpath, LXX Concordance.

(warning, weighs about 20lbs.)

Brenton's LXX translation; 2 columns per page, Greek text (inner) and English (outer).


----------



## uberkermit (Apr 10, 2009)

I would add that the use of Hatch & Redpath presupposes being able to read Greek.

Besides what Bruce mentioned, I also would suggest the German Bible Society's _Greek-English Lexicon of the Septuagint_ (See Greenbaggins' post below), which is a companion for their _Septuaginta_. Also, _An Introduction to the Old Testament in Greek_, by Swete is a decent book for historical details and general information about the LXX.


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 10, 2009)

And, we have the Lust-Eynikel-Hauspie Lexicon of the LXX (which is included in Bibleworks 8: in fact, with BW8, you get all the search features of the system applicable to the LXX (and it includes not only the Brenton translation, but also the New English Translation of the LXX).


----------



## GD (Apr 10, 2009)

*LXX Resources*

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Invitation-Septuagint-Karen-H-Jobes/dp/080103115X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1239377548&sr=1-1] LXX Introduction [/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/New-English-Translation-Septuagint/dp/0195289757/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1239377448&sr=1-1] LXX Translation [/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Greek-English-Lexicon-Septuagint-Johan-Lust/dp/1598562894/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1239377315&sr=8-1] LXX Lexicon [/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Handy-Concordance-Septuagint-Alexandrinus-Sinaiticus/dp/0851501745/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1239377383&sr=1-3] LXX Compact Concordance, excludes Apocrypha [/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Concordance-Septuagint-Testament-Including-Apocryphal/dp/0801021413/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1239377383&sr=1-1] LXX Concordance, includes Apocrypha [/ame]


----------

